# getting started



## blowinthatloud (Oct 28, 2014)

Starting up a new indoor grow! About 5 days in. Using a 600 watt MH with cfls an a few leds for color spectrum, any suggestions? 

View attachment 20141028_122620.jpg


View attachment 20141026_173858.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 28, 2014)

Love mh's for veggin'. Your seedlings are looking healthy, happy and proper there, *blowinthatloud*. :aok:


----------



## blowinthatloud (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you! Now the waiting game begins! Love this forum an thread.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## zem (Oct 28, 2014)

this looks like a nice start good luck


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 28, 2014)

Just curious as to why you have CFLs and LEDs if you have a 600w MH right on top of them?  those CFLs cant even compete with that MH...?  and are they in 5 gallon buckets?  that's crazy big for a seedling...


----------



## blowinthatloud (Oct 28, 2014)

Ty Zem. This is my best setup so far, never had a decent spot always used a box in my bedroom so im tryin to build the best setup i can with the space i have.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Oct 28, 2014)

The cfls are for surround lighting when the plants get bigger so i dont have any dark spots, leds for red an blue spectrum. an i dont like to transplant so i put them straight into there big pot.i try not to disturb them as much as possible.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2014)

Actually it is a lot better to start the plants in smaller containers and work up.  There are reasons for this--it is so much easier to get the correct amount of water and nutrients to them and it does not waste water, soil, and nutrients.  If you are careful there is no reason that transplanted plants have to undergo any shock or stress.  But keeping the correct amount of water to them when they arde strhis small and in that large a container is going to be hard.  You have to water deep to get the roots to grow deep.  It is also better for plants to be able to develop better root systems if they start out in smaller container and then you work up.

I also agree with JAAM that the smaller wattage bulbs are probably useless when using them with the 600W.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for the input, like i said the cfls are for later on in the veg stage they are just on in the pic.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Oct 30, 2014)

Seedlings are doing great, i have always went straight to my big pots an never had any problems before, i cant spend alot of time in my grow room so ive learned all the short cuts i can, i dont see how im wasting water or nutes, i know how much water i use in a small pot so i just use the same amount or a lil bit more for the big pots an increase in small steps


----------



## blowinthatloud (Oct 31, 2014)

8 days old. Rooms at 79 degrees 51% RH.
forgot how fun it was having a garden! The waiting game is so hard i gotta tell myself to just leave them alone! Lol 

View attachment 20141030_185638.jpg


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 1, 2014)

she looks really happy and healthy man ill be keeping an eye on this one


----------



## blowinthatloud (Nov 1, 2014)

Good ill be needing some second opinions! Lol. Got my FF Grow Big cant wait to start that!


----------



## DogBoy420 (Nov 1, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Actually it is a lot better to start the plants in smaller containers and work up.  There are reasons for this--it is so much easier to get the correct amount of water and nutrients to them and it does not waste water, soil, and nutrients.  If you are careful there is no reason that transplanted plants have to undergo any shock or stress.  But keeping the correct amount of water to them when they arde strhis small and in that large a container is going to be hard.  You have to water deep to get the roots to grow deep.  It is also better for plants to be able to develop better root systems if they start out in smaller container and then you work up.
> 
> I also agree with JAAM that the smaller wattage bulbs are probably useless when using them with the 600W.



THG is so right here.  Another way I've heard it explained goes something like this:

Imagine watering a full-grown plant in a 10-gallon pot.  It's a big plant, and is fine with you saturating the soil.  Because it can drink that water up fast, thus creating space for the soil to absorb more of the all-important air.

Now, imagine a small plant in the same 10-gallon pot.  You saturate the soil.  But this small plant can't drink up all the water.  So its roots stay mostly saturated with water, and can't get much oxygen.  Thus growth is impeded.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Nov 2, 2014)

Ok heres how i do it, i know the seedling needs 1litre of water every 3 days when in a small pot, so i water them the same amount in the bigpot on the same schedule. An the roots are not saturated. I have been doin it like this for years without any problems, i appreciate all the input. But it works they look pretty good for 8 days old.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Nov 6, 2014)

Really happy with the progress so far, things are lookin good. Picked up a PH tester so i can keep my water in check. Take a look what do you think.  BTL 

View attachment 20141106_082704-1.jpg


View attachment 20141106_082718-1 (1).jpg


View attachment 20141106_082854.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Nov 12, 2014)

Plant looks good....good amount of growth in a week there.  Is that a sativa...the leaves look like it.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes as far as i know, started with some seeds i had to get eveything up an running, i have purple haze an white widow im gonna run next. Waiting to sex these so i can get rid of the males then im go start those to thank you for looking an the reply over 200 view an barely any response.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Nov 12, 2014)

Heres where there at today, hopefully be able to identify the males here within the next few days. 

View attachment 20141112_153741.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Looks good man, hope you get lots of females.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Nov 20, 2014)

Everything is goin great lots of good growth an there nice an healthy! Started fox farm grow big at 3 weeks, 5 weeks in now. Thanks Btl 

View attachment 20141120_011112.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2014)

They do look nice.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 20, 2014)

The plant in the pic looks great! Keep doing what you're doing!!!


----------



## blowinthatloud (Nov 29, 2014)

getting ready to flip! im at 6 weeks right now got some good healthy plants!


----------



## Bswe22 (Nov 30, 2014)

Lookin good! How tall are they at 6 weeks? Have they matured yet? Are they all females?


----------



## blowinthatloud (Nov 30, 2014)

16-18" tall yes there mature an no not all females, im not very good at sexing them yet by the preflowers so im gonna wait an see, i have ten plants hope to get a couple females! these are some seeds i found in some girl scout cookies and monkeys paw.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 4, 2014)

so i have 2 beautiful females identified so far, an a few more plants that i havent identified. im finishing up my flower room right on time, switching to a HPS bulb an leds for flowering. will post pics when fower room is up. BTL


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 6, 2014)

2 sweet females!! 

View attachment 20141206_010904.jpg


View attachment 20141206_010913.jpg


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 8, 2014)

Ended up with 5 females which is more then i expected an always a good thing! There a week into flowering an showing white hairs all over. Gonna be a great harvest i was only expecting 2 maybe 3 females.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 8, 2014)

The ladies 

View attachment 20141208_205927.jpg


----------



## Bswe22 (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 10, 2014)

Flower room all setup with the new Leds, 1st time flowering with the leds, hoping for a good turn out. Thanks for looking . BtL 

View attachment 20141210_195452.jpg


----------



## zem (Dec 11, 2014)

blowinthatloud said:


> Flower room all setup with the new Leds, 1st time flowering with the leds, hoping for a good turn out. Thanks for looking . BtL



damn! I had a good feeling about this grow from the start, but tbh blowin, you exceeded my expectations  I am now looking at this and imagining it flowering with resinous bud  i hope that you get it all right with your new light setup


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks Zem! Im real happy with the setup ! How do you get pics to come out right? Some do an some dont. Thanks BtL


----------



## Bswe22 (Dec 11, 2014)

Try finding the " white balance" function on your camera. That might work.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 11, 2014)

How do you rotate the image? I download it right an it comes out rotated to the left 90 degrees. If i rotate the image to the right 90 then upload sometimes it works?


----------



## Bswe22 (Dec 12, 2014)

Not sure on that one btl. Are you using your phone? If so, it might be the way your holding it when you take the picture.


----------



## zem (Dec 12, 2014)

blowinthatloud said:


> How do you rotate the image? I download it right an it comes out rotated to the left 90 degrees. If i rotate the image to the right 90 then upload sometimes it works?



use the software with which you view pics, if you dont have that option, then download some other software that has that feature. there are even sites where you can upload your pic and have it rotated without downloading any software...


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 16, 2014)

2 weeks into flowering, really happy with the new growth so far lots of bud sites with alot of white hairs! Cant wait to finish this grow an start another, really enjoying working in the garden an watching the plants grow, my favorite part is watching the buds grow! Will post updated pics soon gonna get a camera instead of my phone hopefully get some better pics that turn out right. Thanks BtL


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 18, 2014)

About 3 inches of fresh growth in just a couple days!showing nice white hairs gonna be building some nice buds! Using FF nutes tiger bloom an beasty blooms. Tryin to upload a picture but they keep cpming side sideways!


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 18, 2014)

Try again with the pictures! Cool finally got it! Lol 

View attachment 20141218_004610-1.jpg


View attachment 20141218_004637-1.jpg


View attachment 20141218_004831-1.jpg


View attachment 20141218_011043.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Some nice buds starting there man.


----------



## Bswe22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Lookin Good!!!!!


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 22, 2014)

Everything is going smooth so far, great growth with the extra led lights. Tryin to post pics but they keep coming out sideways!


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 22, 2014)

I dont understand why the pics keep coming out sideways, any suggestions plz. BtL 

View attachment 20141222_190719-1.jpg


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 22, 2014)

I wish it grew faster! To much waiting! Lol 

View attachment 20141222_195043.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Dec 22, 2014)

On my computer I go to Picture folder, click on picture, at the bottom right you can rotate picture using the rotate icon. If I want to edit picture, I click on edit at the top left and then save. This might help, might not, these programs came with my Vista .


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 22, 2014)

I tryed to rotate the picture before uploading an it still comes out sideways. Im using a tablet so, tryed uploading from drop box an straight from my gallery still sideways. Maybe its something to do with the tablet, guess ill try another computer


----------



## MR1 (Dec 22, 2014)

After you rotate it you will have to save it rotated. Keep trying.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 23, 2014)

Wow this picture thing is driving me nuts!


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jan 15, 2015)

Couple weeks to go! 

View attachment 20150106_231422.jpg


View attachment 20150115_005550.jpg


View attachment 20150115_005605.jpg


----------



## Baddestruffest (Jan 17, 2015)

Looking good there dude, much jealous


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jan 22, 2015)

things are going good got a camera an my laptop now so hopefully i can upload some pics 

View attachment 2014pics 100.jpg


View attachment 2014pics 107.jpg


View attachment 2014pics 106.jpg


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jan 22, 2015)

nice finally! lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 23, 2015)

nice looking plants. they look very sativa dominant. my last grow was really sativa dominant and i flowered for one for 13 weeks and the other for 14 weeks and i still wish i'd given them each another week or more. the 14 week plant i got nearly double the yeild out of. people will tell you they pile on weight the last couple of weeks of flowering and it is really true. keep up the good work.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 23, 2015)

When did you start flowering and what strain is it?  I think you have a lot longer than a couple of weeks to go.  I am thinking more like at least a month or more.  They look very sativa dominant to me, too.  I don't know when you started them, but make sure that you do not harvest too soon.  I know that it is hard to wait, but the plant does a whole lot of bulking up and putting on trichs in those final weeks.  Sativa dominant strains take longer.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you OF, ya hemp goddess after doin alot of research on harvest i realized it was gonna be alot longer then the 8-10 weeks like recomended lmao! I guess i wanted them to be done cause i didnt wanna wait any longer! They are 6 weeks into flower an the strain is Girl scout cookies. Im working on another setup so atleast i have something to keep me busy! BtL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 24, 2015)

the upside to the more waiting is a lot more weighting...


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jan 27, 2015)

buds are puttin on some weight now an lookin good, cant wait to smoke some! it always taste better when its your own freshly grown smoke! green MoJo everybody! 

View attachment 201415grow 002.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 003.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 004.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 005.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 28, 2015)

Very nice...


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 29, 2015)

really tasty looking buds! you're using 3 different types of lights? sounds interesting :banana:


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jan 29, 2015)

Im expermenting with some leds an hid mixed togther, good results so far! We will know forsure in a few more weeks! BtL


----------



## emrldthumb (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't mind turning my head sideways! If you have an Android phone I recommend the Open Camera app, it's better than stock camera and let's you change the setting as far as whether it adds a rotation tag or actually rotates the image. I think that's the problem: your phone adds a tag indicating which side is up, but the forum is stripping that tag when it strips the other EXIF data.

EDIT: also if it's an Android tablet, I recommend the app EXIF Eraser, which can strip all EXIF data (including orientation tags, which are your issue, see the attached screenshot), for safer online posting. 

View attachment tmp_22253-Screenshot_2015-02-03-06-40-51~2_noexif-1943829511.jpg


----------



## Batman (Feb 3, 2015)

Ohh..looks so wonderful!


----------



## blowinthatloud (Feb 10, 2015)

latest update 9 weeks into flower pretty happy since this was just a test run with some bag seed! lol

just dropped seeds tonight for my next grow i will be starting another journal for that one here in a few days. thanks for checkin out my journal!
green mojo everyone! BtL 

View attachment 201415grow 022.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 045.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 10, 2015)

Looking Good bro. That girl must be LOUD EH?  Positive vibes . Can't wait to see her all done.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes she is lol! Got my carbon filter workin OT! I believe its girl scout cookies but im not positive.


----------

